# Netflix sur apple tv



## stormdragon (11 Septembre 2014)

A quelques jours du lancement de netflix dans plusieurs pays ( France, Belgique, Suisse, ...).
Je me demande pourquoi ce service à justement disparu du menu de l' Apple tv.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Septembre 2014)

stormdragon a dit:


> A quelques jours du lancement de netflix dans plusieurs pays ( France, Belgique, Suisse, ...).
> Je me demande pourquoi ce service à justement disparu du menu de l' Apple tv.



Tu avais Netflix sur ton Apple TV française ?


----------



## stormdragon (11 Septembre 2014)

Jusqu'a tout récemment, j'avais une icone netflix sans pouvoir accéder aux services.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Septembre 2014)

stormdragon a dit:


> Jusqu'a tout récemment, j'avais une icone netflix sans pouvoir accéder aux services.



Ok mais ton compte iTunes est bien pour le store français ? je dis ça car si tu parametres avec un compte US, tu auras l'icone Netflix mais le service est geobloqué...


----------



## stormdragon (11 Septembre 2014)

Mon compte iTunes est bien un compte français.


----------



## VoodooVince (12 Septembre 2014)

Idem, je n'ai pas non plus l'app NETFLIX alors que mon Apple TV (2e génération, 720p) est à jour.
En espérant qu'elle arrive d'ici lundi...


----------



## stormdragon (15 Septembre 2014)

En ce Lundi 15 Septembre l'icone Netflix a refait son apparition dans la page principale de l'apple Tv.

1 mois d'essai gratuit devrait permettre de le comparer par rapport aux autres offres.


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Septembre 2014)

stormdragon a dit:


> En ce Lundi 15 Septembre l'icone Netflix a refait son apparition dans la page principale de l'apple Tv.
> 
> 1 mois d'essai gratuit devrait permettre de le comparer par rapport aux autres offres.



Oui, ca y est, c'est déployé un peu partout... Je vais m'inscrire depuis l'ATV pour voir comment ca se passe...

Bon, pour la comparaison, on risque d'etre un peu déçu car il n'y aura pas de grandes surprises par rapport à d'autres, notamment CanalPlay. La législation française étant ainsi faite qu'elle n'autorise pas de grandes nouveautés dans ce business.

Reste leur moteur de recherche et de recommandation qui se veut plus réactif et pertinent que d'autres. Je en sais pas si cela compensera...


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> ... Je vais m'inscrire depuis l'ATV pour voir comment ca se passe...



Bon, ca y est. Comme prévu, le catalogue est vraiment pas génial, même pour les séries... Rien à voir avec la version US du service. A la limite, CanalPlay est meilleur dans certaines catégories.

En revanche, niveau ergonomie et navigation/utilisation du service, c'est vraiment bien, agréable, simple... C'est comme pour Amazon, si ces services ont du succès, c'est qu'ils sont vraiment pensés. 

Un retour intéressant et plus complet ici


----------



## tpollaud (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai toujours pas d'icone Netflix sur mon Apple TV 3G V1 sous iOS 6.2. Comment faire pour avoir mon icone NETFLIX ? Pour info, j'ai testé en AirPlay via mon iPad Mini et ça passe très bien, pas de lenteurs et qualité HD (1080p).

Merci d'avance de m'aider


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Septembre 2014)

tpollaud a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je n'ai toujours pas d'icone Netflix sur mon Apple TV 3G V1 sous iOS 6.2.
> Merci d'avance de m'aider



Netflix ne semble pas fonctionner sur une ATV 1. Ceci explique pourquoi on ne te propose pas d'icone du service. C'est valable aussi pour d'autres services de streaming.
Ta solution alternative reste la bonne.


----------



## devy (28 Septembre 2014)

Salut,

Le contenu est discutable selon les attentes de chacun. 

La navigation est très agréable et rapide.
La qualité est bonne et pas de saccades malgré le débit médiocre dans mon village isolé. ( 2 Méga quand tout va bien )

Mes gamins adorent donc pour le moment je garde l'abonnement.

a+


----------

